# Favorite Nes/Snes Game



## arcticsilver (Jun 19, 2008)

Since I have been going back to all of my VC games since i play some and move on quiet quickly.  I was wondering what was other4 furs favs for these two systems.

Super Mario Bros. The Lost Level aka the real SMB2 not the one fake one we got.

And for the Snes like there is a contest here.  (lol making fun of your own post = priceless)

The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past.

Well lets see what you guys have to say.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 19, 2008)

NES: Kirby's Adventure

SNES: Kirby's Fun Pak


Now all I need is to wait for Fun Pak's VC release... <(._.)>
I loved Earthworm Jim too, but I only ever played that on my Mega Drive. =p


----------



## Rifter (Jun 19, 2008)

NES: Kirby's Adventure

SNES: Earthbound and Chrono Trigger. Too hard to pick just one.


----------



## Kajet (Jun 19, 2008)

Tough call... so many great games on both systems, back before you had to make something fun instead of appealing to the graphics whores.

I'd have to say that given a choice of only one game per system for the rest of my life I'd take...

NES: The Legend of Zelda

SNES: Secret of Mana


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jun 19, 2008)

Final Fantasy 3(6)


----------



## Krugg (Jun 19, 2008)

NES - Super Mario Bros 3 (Uh, hello raccoon suit?)
SNES - F-Zero (Because Capt. Falcon is a badass and I still play that game from time to time)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 19, 2008)

NES:
1. Super Mario Brothers 3
2. Legend of Zelda
3. Zelda II

SNES:
1. Zelda: Link To The Past (My #2 all-time favorite game)
2. Super Mario World
3. Secret of Mana


----------



## VomitBucket (Jun 19, 2008)

NES:
Legend of Zelda
Super Mario Bros.
Contra *I love Contra to death!*

SNES:
Super Mario World
Zombies Ate my Neighbors *also love it to death*
Link to the Past


----------



## Kyoujin (Jun 19, 2008)

Earthbound and Zelda for the SNES, definitely.

I remember really liking Nightshade for the NES.. xD I never could beat it, though.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 19, 2008)

> Super Mario Bros. The Lost Level aka the real SMB2 not the one fake one we got.


Sure, US SMB2 was quite different, but I guess that's part of its charm.  JP SMB2 was basically 'just' a sequel, a few tweaks to the features (aerial Bloopers?  underwater fire columns?) and new level designs but nothing that screamed 'new' or 'next-gen' like people hope to see in sequels these days.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jun 19, 2008)

Dont have many NES games but there i say the MegaMan series

On SNES:
Secret of Evermore
Super Metroid
Super Mario All Stars
Super Mario World
MegaMan 7


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jun 19, 2008)

NES: W.U.R.M. , Kirby's Adventure, MetalStorm, Contra, SuperContra, Double Dragon 2

SNES: Final Fantasy 2 (4), Final Fantasy 3 (6), Breath of Fire, Breath of Fire 2, Super Metroid, Chrono Trigger, Secret of Mana, RoboTrek.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 19, 2008)

NES: CHIP AND DALE RESCUE RANGERS
SNES: SUPER METROID


----------



## arcticsilver (Jun 19, 2008)

Krugg said:


> NES - Super Mario Bros 3 (Uh, hello raccoon suit?)
> SNES - F-Zero (Because Capt. Falcon is a badass and I still play that game from time to time)



They should so bring back the tanoki suit (Raccoon suit) in a mario game


----------



## arcticsilver (Jun 19, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Sure, US SMB2 was quite different, but I guess that's part of its charm.  JP SMB2 was basically 'just' a sequel, a few tweaks to the features (aerial Bloopers?  underwater fire columns?) and new level designs but nothing that screamed 'new' or 'next-gen' like people hope to see in sequels these days.



They were right in that most Americans could not play it for the longest time i kept jumping into holes cause i thought there would be land but sadly no there was not.  The challenge is playing as lugi.


----------



## arcticsilver (Jun 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> NES:
> 1. Super Mario Brothers 3
> 2. Legend of Zelda
> 3. Zelda II
> ...



Zelda II was fun to play just for the sake of playing the zelda series.  It annoyed me a lot while playing it.  I so hate the angel of death at the end.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 19, 2008)

arcticsilver said:


> Zelda II was fun to play just for the sake of playing the zelda series.  It annoyed me a lot while playing it.  I so hate the angel of death at the end.



You mean Thunderbird? Yeah, that one's very annoying.


----------



## Delcatty (Jun 19, 2008)

NES
Contra
Super Mario Bros.
Pinball
Xevious
Pac Man

SNES
Kirby's Dream Land 3
Super Mario All-Stars
Super Mario Kart
Star Fox
F-zero
Donkey Kong Country
Tetris Attack!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jun 20, 2008)

Super Mario RPG for SNES.


----------



## arcticsilver (Jun 20, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Super Mario RPG for SNES.



The best part was getting the casino card in that game.  Me and my sis found the casino by accident and with a little bit of searching through the strategy guide book we found out how to get the card which took many attempts.


----------



## arcticsilver (Jun 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> You mean Thunderbird? Yeah, that one's very annoying.



That's his real name.  I could not remember that so i started to call him the angel of death since i would always die at him.  Took 12 attempts with 10 lives each to get past this guy.  The shadow link was easy just crouch in the left corner and hit the sword button like there is no tomorrow and you win.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 21, 2008)

SNES: Tales of Phantasia hands down. One of the best RPG's of it's time. I love it.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jun 21, 2008)

arcticsilver said:


> The best part was getting the casino card in that game.  Me and my sis found the casino by accident and with a little bit of searching through the strategy guide book we found out how to get the card which took many attempts.



I actually found the card quite easily my first time through, could not find the casino for the life of me though, lol.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 21, 2008)

NES- none

SuperNES- Killer Instinct, Primal Rage


----------



## fr0stscale (Jun 22, 2008)

Nes: Duck hunt! man that light gun was way ahead of its time!
SuperNes: Super Mario World = best side scroller EVER!!!! *imo of course*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh, yeah. Almost forgot U.N. Squadron for SNES. Not many people liked it, but I did.


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nes:  of course the mario games, mosly supermario 3, and a little known game called burgertime.

SNES:  Super mario World was pretty cool, but I think I'll stick with Star Fox.  that game was crack in a cartrage when I first got it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 22, 2008)

crimsonwolf90 said:


> a little known game called Burger Time.



That was a fun game. ^^ I could get to level 6 before losing.


----------



## arcticsilver (Jun 22, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> That was a fun game. ^^ I could get to level 6 before losing.



OMG so one else remembers this game.  My personal best was level 8 before dying.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 22, 2008)

arcticsilver said:


> OMG so one else remembers this game.  My personal best was level 8 before dying.



Of course I do  I started gaming with the Atari 2600 back in the early 80s


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 22, 2008)

NES: Duck Hunt (Nintendo plot to train children snipers)
SNES: Chrono Trigger (19 endings down 1 to go)


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

I played a lot of Dr. Mario, Super Mario Bros. 3, The Lion King on the SNES, and Nemo's Dream? Or something like that. For the NES.


----------



## arcticsilver (Jun 22, 2008)

arcticsilver said:


> Since I have been going back to all of my VC games since i play some and move on quiet quickly.  I was wondering what was other4 furs favs for these two systems.
> 
> Super Mario Bros. The Lost Level aka the real SMB2 not the one fake one we got.
> 
> ...



I just reliease i used a 4 for an s.  Go me


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Jun 22, 2008)

*roar* X3

Just found your topic at the top- what a coinkidink XD

SNES: Chrono Trigger
NES: Unsure, for now I feel like it would be..... Excitebike


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 23, 2008)

Delcatty said:


> NES
> Xevious


 
I forgot all about that game. Pretty fun.

But my favourite game on the NES was Bubble Bobble. I loved that game so, so much. Super Mario Brothers 3 was awesome of course, but I still prefer Bubble Bobble.

I didn't get to play on a SNES much, but I did get to play Mario Kart, and loved it.


----------



## Madness (Jun 23, 2008)

I never owned a Nes so i dont have a favourite game for it. But on the Snes my favourite game i owned would have to be "The Legend of Zelda a Link To The Past".


----------



## Wannabe Husky (Jun 24, 2008)

SNES: It's a definite yes for 'Secret of Mana'. AWESOME GAME. Took me forever to beat because I kept on forgetting about it~


----------



## Project_X (Jun 24, 2008)

NES: Megaman 3
Snes: The Lengend Of Zelda: Link To The Past and Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers


----------



## arcticsilver (Jun 24, 2008)

hmm it appears that the The Lengend Of Zelda: Link To The Past is the most popular for the Snes.  I wonder why? :3 <3 The Lengend Of Zelda: Link To The Past


----------



## Project_X (Jun 24, 2008)

arcticsilver said:


> hmm it appears that the The Lengend Of Zelda: Link To The Past is the most popular for the Snes.  I wonder why? :3 <3 The Lengend Of Zelda: Link To The Past



'Cuz of it's EPIC-NESS! =D

And I have a crap-load of memories with that game...


----------



## blyth (Jun 24, 2008)

SNES - Fianl Fatasy III (originaly Final Fantasy 6 when first released in Japan)

NES - The original Zelda game... The Legend of Zelda I think.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 24, 2008)

NES - Super Mario Brothers 3
SNES - Super Metriod (FUCK YES)


----------



## Project_X (Jun 24, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> NES - Super Mario Brothers 3
> SNES - Super Metriod (FUCK YES)



lol
Super Metroid is crazy, awesome! XD


----------



## Krugg (Jun 24, 2008)

Another one I really enjoyed for SNES: ActRaiser 

The gameplay was unique for a SNES game as it mixed building towns with a platformer.


----------



## Takun (Jun 24, 2008)

Kirby's Adventure on NES.  I love it.


----------



## arcticsilver (Jun 25, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Kirby's Adventure on NES.  I love it.



That is a fun game.  Having trouble with the 4th boss but very fun indeed.


----------



## Lucedo (Jun 26, 2008)

I never owned a SNES, but o got a few SNES games on the Virtual console.

NES: Super Mario Bros 3 and The legend of Zelda
SNES: Super Metroid


----------



## Project_X (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmm....I'm gonna change my favorite NES game to "Zanac". I completely forgot about it so....I'm ditching Megaman 3. XD


----------

